# Going to look/buy a Western unimount 6.6 std plow tomorrow have a few questions+pics



## WhitePlowr

hello a few questions. i found a local set up for my 99 cherokee it came off a 00 cherokee guy says its about 5 years old. has wiring, mount, bolts, handheld remote everything. asking $1600.00 so to start when did they stop making western unimount 6.6 std 60120 set ups???? then we can see if its only 5 years old . its not on the jeep so can i use a 12 volt car jumper pack to neg to neg pos to pos on motor to see if it moves etc or will i hurt something???? anything or any red flags i should be looking for? im gonna try to attach some pics tell me what you think im going tomorrow morning. ussmileyflag


----------



## WhitePlowr

*pics*

pics should work now


----------



## WhitePlowr

bought it . guy would not budge $1600 firm


----------



## basher

He shouldn't have lowered his price. 

You received an excellent deal even if you spend a couple hundred on parts.

I would spend a little money starting with a new 12 volt motor solenoid, save the one you have for back up,and some Meyer hydra-flush and premium plow fluid and a filter. Drain and flush the system, clean/replace the filter, then fill it back up with a premium plow fluid. Get a tube of dielectric grease and a can of Fluid Film while you're at it and clean all the electrical connections applying dielectric grease and use the fluid film for lubrication and rust protection.


----------



## WhitePlowr

I plan to do it all at the end of summer why hydra flush? where is there a filter? fluid film over other spray on protection?


----------



## basher

WhitePlowr;1291462 said:


> I plan to do it all at the end of summer
> 
> why hydra flush?
> 
> It is compatible with everything, contains lubricants and cleaners
> 
> where is there a filter?
> 
> Under the motor, for a diagram page 8 of the mechanic's guide
> owners manual http://library.westernplows.com/westernplows/pdf/63097.05_060105.pdf
> mechanics guide http://library.westernplows.com/westernplows/pdf/21936_121704.pdf
> 
> 
> fluid film over other spray on protection?


because IMO it is the best, blows WD-40, etc out of the water.


----------



## WhitePlowr

thanks will talk more when i get working on it


----------



## affekonig

That's a really clean setup. Nice work and Cherokees plow really well.


----------



## nicks_xj

good find man wish i coulda found something that nice good luck with the western


----------



## WhitePlowr

i know i saw it and jumped like superman from earth to outerspace over it  real real real happy with it. hi nicks we talked before we need to catch up soon. anyone using a cherokee to plow give me all the info and mods and conditions you have plowed in. hows the weight on the front end?? guys use air shocks but say they are rough and always leaking. other guys do stiffer springs. obviously the timbrens will be added. i feel the trans or t case or something is gonna snap plowing a full load of snow with that thing.


----------



## affekonig

Here's a bunch of pictures/videos of my Cherokee: http://www.flickr.com/photos/papa-bear/sets/72157625968849764/

I installed a tranny cooler (biggest one they had at Advance Auto) and the air shocks I had leftover from my lifted TJ. They're too long and limit upward travel, but the correct ones (for the rear of a TBird) should work great. They're bolt in and the air pressure can be adujusted, so stiffness shouldn't be an issue. Air leaks are probably more the result of improper sutep than anything else. Other than the cooler and air shocks, I haven't done anything and it's a tank. Oh, I do have a set of Winterforce tires on it that probably make a world of difference. So, tires, air shocks, trans cooler and some weight in the back and you're ready to go.


----------



## WhitePlowr

i might upgrade to a wrangler but like the cherokee. what other difference is ther besides a solid frame???????. and on the older wranglers front leaf springs. engine trans t case diffs suspen size weight etc to me they are pretty close but the solid frame is important im guessing ...........


----------



## WhitePlowr

so much is that engine and trans working when you are pushing all that snow??????? seems like if a big pick up is doing the same work a small suv must be taking twice the abuse............


----------



## theplowmeister

start with there are hundreds of us using them (jeeps) I guess we got it all wrong.

with Jeeps we are pushing 6 to 7 1/2 foot plows trucks 7 1/2 to what 9 foot (including wings)

we arnt stupid we dont plow wallyworld with them, driveways dont have as much snow buildup to push


----------



## WhitePlowr

i know they are good but cherokee vs wrangler .......... what are the biggest differences that are important for plowing besides the solid frame? anything else


----------



## theplowmeister

the back is closer to you (easier to judge distance when backing up. I can plow sideways in front of a 2 car garage and the wrangler turns tighter and in the wrangler you sit up higher (better viability of the plow) wranglers hood is narrower (better viability of the plow) Its got a frame.

I by my jeep for plowing I want the vehicle that will make me the most $$$ I dont want to plow wallywold or town streets I plow driveways*.* (that is period)


----------



## WhitePlowr

ok how about mechanically? is one strong than the other stock obviously. drive train? suspension?


----------



## theplowmeister

Axles same wrangler and Cherokee
engine same
trans I dont know
transfercase same (i think, I dont know of a difference between them)


----------



## WhitePlowr

im guessing the diffs are about the same height?? the only way is to get off those 15" rims and get some meaty tires to gain a few more inches for better clearance for traveling and some other situations. i hate low diffs


----------



## basher

They make lift kits for Cherokees.


----------



## RUplow

I have this plow on my Wrangler and the one problem I had ia that the hydraulic hose for the side rams chaffed where it passes through the lower frame. That resulted with loss of fluid while I was plowing the mega storm this past winter in the Jersey Shore. Lucky, the dealer stocked the hose and I was up and running. It used some tubing to wrapped the hydraulic line but it didn't stay in place...have to use some duct tape and tubing should do the trick. Weight wise I added some air-lifts to counter the sag with the weight. You did get a good deal judging from the pictures.


----------



## SIPLOWGUY

Looks great. I'm looking for one of those for my 01 Cherokee!


----------



## WhitePlowr

yup its nice going to look at an 01 cherokee limited tomorrow what 01 do you have and what t case?


----------



## SIPLOWGUY

01 Cherokee Classic with Command Trac. I bought a uni-mount yesterday for it. It is not as clean as yours but is the same style. The guy also had one that had a "boxed" stule ribbing but had rot. I wonder what the differences where? I also have a 12 pin plow side harness.


----------



## WhitePlowr

very nice post some pics lets see


----------



## bradlewislawnca

I have a used unimount. It works. I'm selling for $1k good price?


----------



## SIPLOWGUY

bradlewislawnca;1298571 said:


> I have a used unimount. It works. I'm selling for $1k good price?


I paid $1K for the plow, $425 for the mount. I need the harnesses. I have a Fishstick from a Fisher I had on my Jimmy. Post pictures of your blade if you have them. I'll post when I get them.


----------



## bradlewislawnca

http://albany.craigslist.org/grd/2548557015.html it is a 8 ft though. i know you guys have a 6.6 here.


----------



## SIPLOWGUY

That plow would lift the rear wheels of the Cherokee off the ground!


----------



## WhitePlowr

im running so far behind have not done anything with this. vehicle mount in garage sitting all pretty hope the weather holds til mid nov then get cold love a cold thanksgiving.....


----------



## affekonig

SIPLOWGUY;1298877 said:


> That plow would lift the rear wheels of the Cherokee off the ground!


I actually moved a 4 spring 7.5' Pro Plow with my Cherokee accross town a few weeks ago and it held the plow amazingly well. I just pumped up the air shocks and didn't even bother with ballast. I wouldn't go plowing with it, but I was very surprised.


----------



## SIPLOWGUY

affekonig;1321678 said:


> I actually moved a 4 spring 7.5' Pro Plow with my Cherokee accross town a few weeks ago and it held the plow amazingly well. I just pumped up the air shocks and didn't even bother with ballast. I wouldn't go plowing with it, but I was very surprised.


Who makes the air shocks?


----------



## Hubjeep

WhitePlowr;1293977 said:


> ok how about mechanically? is one strong than the other stock obviously. drive train? suspension?


The uni-body works fine, don't listen to those who say "you need a frame".

The XJ Cherokee may have a Chrysler 8.25 (though some have D35's) rear axle compared to the Dana35 rear in the Wrangler. 8.25 is considered stronger.

The XJ automatic transmission (AW4) is very good and superior to the Wrangler Chrysler trans. Just be SURE to install a transmission cooler, they are designed to run at 125-150* F IIRC. I installed a trans temp gauge too.

T-case is a NP231 like in the Wrangler (Command trac), or the optional 242 (selec-trac), either is fine, the latter has full time 4-wd and part-time.


----------

